
Hololens – hands on review - frik
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/bilderstrecke/bilderstrecke_3208726.html?bild=6
======
frik
Article:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FMicrosoft-
HoloLens-im-Haertetest-3208736.html&edit-text=)

